

Lessons from disappointing tech stories of 2009 - swombat
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/12/22/lessons-from-10-disappointing-tech-stories-of-2009/

======
jacquesm
They forgot to mention the 'crunchpad'.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I believe all these companies were European. Crunchpad was Asian-American, and
now Asian.

~~~
jacquesm
The only criteria in the title were that it was from 2009.

There is at least one company from Korea in that list.

From the article by the way:

> Don’t start beating the PR drum loudly until you can show a product
> publicly.

Hilarious given the crunchpad story, techcrunch should take a taste of its own
medicine.

~~~
Elepsis
Considering the post is on eu.techcrunch.com (And HN, for the love of all that
is holy, please start displaying subdomains for the source URL already) that
seems to naturally limit the conversation.

~~~
tokenadult
_And HN, for the love of all that is holy, please start displaying subdomains
for the source URL already_

That would be very helpful for the many subdomains hosted by Google. But this
good suggestion probably belongs in the Feature Requests

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

thread. I agree with this suggestion.

